# uses for dried orange slices



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i have a couple of oranges in my dehydrator, peal on, i saw them somewhere but cant find the use for them. So i went ahead and dried them anyway LOL. any suggestions on what to do with them? i think you could use lemon slices dried to make lemonaid, "orangeaid?" any cooking uses?

thanks
dean


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Decorations? Seriously...poke a little hole in them and use some rafia strands to tie them on a tree. Maybe the birds will like them.

If I wanted dried orange peel, I would have taken off the zest only and dried that. Then you could use it in tea or potpotries (sp?), maybe in some recipes.

Oranges do well frozen. I've frozen lots of orange portions with the rind still on and them used them for baking at a later date.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I slice and dry mine in the dehydrator with the peel on...love to snap the peel off and chew on them later...also good in a cup of hot tea.....


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

you know there are all kinds of answers if you googled it like put the rings in hot tea and let set for 10 min then add the rest of the liquid yum


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We use ours in a brine for our turkey


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I hang them on the Christmas Tree.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

I have dried oranges totally peeled. They are really good just to eat.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I have made quick bread with them Once. Since that time my son steals them a they are drying till all are gone.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

We of course use them in tea but my husband loves it when I add it to hot cocoa! I put in a few dehydrated slices, some vanilla, cinnamon, and ginger and its out of this world! I keep them in a little glass jar with all my other dried goodies and they look so pretty!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Silverstar7337 said:


> We of course use them in tea but_ my husband loves it when I add it to hot cocoa!_ I put in a few dehydrated slices, some vanilla, cinnamon, and ginger and its out of this world! I keep them in a little glass jar with all my other dried goodies and they look so pretty!


Orange and chocolate, a classic combination!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Silverstar7337 said:


> We of course use them in tea but my husband loves it when I add it to hot cocoa! I put in a few dehydrated slices, some vanilla, cinnamon, and ginger and its out of this world! I keep them in a little glass jar with all my other dried goodies and they look so pretty!


Okay I just found a new use  That sounds wonderful! Hmm, it's a rainy day today I just may give this a try


----------

